

Show HN: Turn-O-Phrase - Word Puzzles for Culture Buffs - ibagrak

This has been the latest side project of mine. I've tried to make something that (1) has a chance of being completed by myself working on weekends, and (2) is engaging, entertaining, and fun. I suppose it turned out a bit geeky.<p>I have a number of ideas for future improvements, but before I get to them it would be helpful to know what you think.<p>I welcome your feedback. Thank you.
======
ibagrak
<http://turn-o-phrase.appspot.com>

